# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  توصيل ذراع تحكم البلاي ستيشن (Ps3) على الاندرويد

## mohamed73

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*    *بعض الالعاب على اجهزة الاندرويد  سواء كانت تابلت او سمارت فون يكون التحكم فيها شبه متعب ولا يمكن  الاستمتاع بهذه اللعبة بشكل كامل وبعض هذه الالعاب تكون منسوخة او مقتبسة  من العاب البلاي ستيشن مثل لعبة  GTA .*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]قدم لكم في هذا الموضوع طريقة توصيل ذراع تحكم البلاي ستيشن 3 على اجهزة الاندرويد .*  *الطريقة الاولى عن طريق بعض الادوات وهي كالتالي :*  *1 – ذراع تحكم البلاي ستيشن 3 .*  *2 – سلك الـ USB الشاحن لذراع التحكم .*  *3 – وصلة USB .*  *4 – جهازك الاندرويد .*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *ايضا ً يوجد طريقة ثانية وهي عن طريق برنامج Sixaxis Compatibility Checker وهذا البرنامج يحتاج الى روت .*  *وتتم هذه الطريقة بتوصيل ذراع التحكم بالجهاز عن طريق الاتصال بالبلوتوث .*  *تم تجربة الطريقة الاولى على الالعاب التالية :*  *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassaneoba

Gggggdjnduvdu jvdidbkfjdkndjd

----------

